
Californians can soon pay for pot using Bitcoin and get it delivered by drone - edward
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/cannabis-smokers-in-california-can-soon-pay-for-pot-using-bitcoin-and-get-it-delivered-by-drone-10440350.html
======
mhalotskie20
Cannabis smokers are surely happy to hear this. This is so high-tech!

